# My New Glacier White TTS



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Thought I would share some pictures of my brand new car that I picked up from Audi Cambridge on Tuesday afternoon. The spec is as follows:

TTS Stronic
Glacier White Metallic
Express Red Leather
Colour Co-ordinated Extended Leather
Comfort and Sound Pack
Technology Pack
Electric Heated Mirrors with Kerb View
Red Brake Calipers

(Please excuse the iPhone pictures)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow really does look stunning with the contrasting red.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very very nice cstarby 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Excellent spec! Love the seats, loathe the Tech Pack (cost).


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I was torn between glacier and sepang, dealer had a well specced sepang coming into stock from the factory next week so sepang it was !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks fantastic. The red calipers look great on the TTS and the white colour looks great alongside them.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Excellent spec! Love the seats, loathe the Tech Pack (cost).


I really wasn't sure on the Tech Pack either to be honest; I had spec'd new without but I was thinking of re-sale and to be honest now I have it I am glad I bit the bullet.



gogs said:


> I was torn between glacier and sepang, dealer had a well specced sepang coming into stock from the factory next week so sepang it was !


Gogs the dealership had a Sepang Blue and Vegas Yellow, to be fair both lovely colours but for me it was the red on white that sealed it. Bet you're excited now for yours coming, looking forward to seeing some pics!

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Car looks stunning mate 

I've ordered a virtually identical one for March delivery.... Even more impatient now after seeing those pics


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

oo it's my twin. Best colour combo! :lol:

Wish I'd had an armrest too


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Dreams1966 said:


> Car looks stunning mate
> 
> I've ordered a virtually identical one for March delivery.... Even more impatient now after seeing those pics


Thanks mate, that will feel like forever but be well worth the wait!



placeborick said:


> oo it's my twin. Best colour combo! :lol:
> 
> Wish I'd had an armrest too


Agreed 

It came as part of the pack otherwise not sure I would have spec'd it but must say it is good to have.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Glacia is certainly becoming a popular choice and the express red is a no brainer! Your extended leather in express red also looks good but I opted against this. Enjoy!


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Love the Red!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep count me as another white car/red leather combo fan! Looks great, enjoy!


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks guys! Have to say it has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I had a play on the configurator a little while ago with Glacier, red extended leather plus silver highlights. ...but in TTS roadster style. .


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

White "carries" red really well and looks great.

Still waiting to see a white with Murillo Brown...


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

leopard said:


> White "carries" red really well and looks great....


Agreed. Probably spec my RS in that colour combo next year.


----------

